# Grade 11 marks



## JohnAcbot (17 Mar 2021)

Heya boys and girls, I am currently in 12th grade and am STILL in the process of booking a cfat date due to having my passport and all updated.
Recently however I’ve been wallowing in anxiety, and would like a couple answers to my questions to be confident enough and crush the CFAT.

My first question is regarding grades. Unfortunately due to some bad timing, COVID hit in the middle of my 11th year and my grades plummeted from the high 80s to 70s and 60s. I am also responsible for this partly as I allowed my self troubles to consume my perseverance in maintaining good grades.

I decided to take French however to grade 11, and finished that with a solid mark.
I am currently finished the first semester of 12th grade and got 80s and 90s. My school does NOT have a quadmester system either.

I have completed the minimum of volunteer hours BUT I’m involved in several leadership councils for my community and have a member of parliament as a reference. This also goes along with several other EQs like fencing, track and mountain biking prior to COVID, 3 years of cadets, performance level Piano, and in the middle of pilot license obtaining.

So my question is: will my 11th performance impact my performance this year? This has been one of the burning questions that nobody has been able to answer yet.
Thank you, I am glad for the supportive community here.


----------



## Myck (17 Mar 2021)

For the CFat, there is no miracle. You will need to practice. 



			https://www.canada.ca/content/dam/dnd-mdn/documents/jobs/20170906-preparing-for-aptitude-test.pdf
		


If you'd like to prepare. Then look online to get more similar exercises and… practice. 

Good luck !


----------



## jman579 (17 Mar 2021)

JohnAcbot said:


> Heya boys and girls, I am currently in 12th grade and am STILL in the process of booking a cfat date due to having my passport and all updated.
> Recently however I’ve been wallowing in anxiety, and would like a couple answers to my questions to be confident enough and crush the CFAT.
> 
> My first question is regarding grades. Unfortunately due to some bad timing, COVID hit in the middle of my 11th year and my grades plummeted from the high 80s to 70s and 60s. I am also responsible for this partly as I allowed my self troubles to consume my perseverance in maintaining good grades.
> ...


Hey, your grade 11 marks will most definitely be taken into some consideration. Since you posted this in the rmc section, I assume your applying for ROTP? I am currently on the competition list for ROTP signal officer, and when I uploaded my marks to the rmc portal (something you will do after the CFAT), I only used my grade 11 marks and was deemed admittable to the royal military college based off those marks (being deemed admittable is not the same as getting an offer). Your grade 11 marks are not what solely determines if you get in, and as you mentioned you currently now have 80s and 90s which is awesome, congrats! Your grade 12 marks are what really matter for ROTP, and especially the marks of the courses that are prerequisites for the degree program you want to take at rmc. Just keep working hard, and they will probably be more lenient in your case because of COVID. In addition, when you get emailed the link for the portal, they will ask you to fill out a questionnaire asking about hobbies, sports etc... They don't just want people who are academic geniuses, but instead they want people who are well rounded, which you seem you are based off the activities that you have done! 

If I may ask, what trade did you apply for?

On regards to the cfat, you will most certainly need to practise! Do a lot of math problems, and review how do to math without a calculator. There is a CFAT app on the app store which really helped me out, here is the link https://apps.apple.com/ca/app/cfat-trainer-test-prep/id958909452 . Another thing that helped out was the website mentioned in the comment above.  Another website that helped was https://www.army-test.com/freetry/   , when going to this website click on the the cfat section. 

If you have any other questions just ask.


----------

